

Quick fix  "Unknown or expired link." - zupa-hu

If I remember correctly, the issue is that the order is remembered on the server side for each session.<p>But the order is (about) the same for each request coming in the same second. Or 10 seconds. Or 1 minute. Really, who cares for 1 minute inaccuracy in the order?<p>HN could reuse the ordering and simply give the users the current timestamp rounded down to seconds (or 10sec or 1min) as the "fnid".<p>This way there were much less orderings so they could be kept in memory for much longer.<p>(Sorry if I remembered wrongly and missed the point.)
======
abdulhaq
I've often thought the same thing myself, there's no need for everyone to have
some super-accurate private list of articles (that then dies with a minute or
two) - one shared list per minute for everyone is plenty good enough.

